# General > Music >  78 rpm records

## Scunner

anyone interested in 78 rpms.   have a few. if interested message me

----------


## Scunner

update on records.  78s

Kenneth McKellar 3

slim Whitman 2
Kirk Stevens 2
Richard Hayward 1
Vera Lynn 1
Colin Day 1
Scotland the Brave Various 1
Michael Holiday 1
Bridie Gallagher  1
Mac and Bob 1
Bing Crosby and Grace Kelly 1
John McCormack 2

Several more will list later

----------

